# Need box joint jig



## g-man (Sep 10, 2004)

Request a simple free plan for a homemade box joint jig for a router table.

Thanks
gman


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi gman

You can make one quick and easy, just use the link below to see how to make the best on the market. 

Box jigs ▼
http://us.oak-park.com/catalogue.html?list=boxj--

How to use the box jig below ▼

http://www.routerworkshop.com/boxjoints.html
-----------------
Push block for the Oak-Park Box jig ▼
http://www.routerforums.com/jigs-fixtures/3543-deluxe-push-block.html?highlight=push+block
-----------------
But for the price of the Oak-Park box jig you may want to just buy one that will work every time. 

They are great jigs  and true, you will need to take my word for it 

Bj


----------



## benny (Nov 30, 2006)

*Need 1/4" box joint jig*

Hi,
New to the router forum. I would like to know how to make a box joint jig.
Thanks, Benny

[email protected]


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Ben

For the router table
Start with some 1/2" MDF or Plastic stock,put a 1/4" slot down the right side,about 2 1/2" from the edge, put in a 1/4"wide slot 3/8" deep,then cut a spline from some 1/4" MDF or plastic (1/4" x 1/2" tall ) and glue it in the jig,sand down the edge so the stock can move free over the spline,but not to free. 

For the Free Hand Plunge router.
This is a real hard one to make because it needs to be dead on. 
This will take a band saw or a good jig saw.
To make the template use some 1/2" MDF or plastic, the slots will need to be 1/2" wide so you can use a brass guide or a bit with a bearing on the bit.
This will let you use the template over and over without turning the template into firewood.
Now ask a mate if you can use his 1/4" template as a pattern to make yours,it can be a Alum.one or the plastic type from PC,HF,Rockler,etc. just about any of them will work to make yours.
You can try a make one from sq.1 but it will not turn out right because it needs to be DEAD ON ,once you have the pattern cut it out (WITH CARE ) again it must be dead on, one miss cut and it's junk, .010 is a big deal when it comes to box joints because they must match when you try to put them together.
Once you have the template made mount it to some 2" x 6" stock so you clamp it to the bench top ( L type bracket made with 2ea. 2" X 6" stock)
Then drop in a bit in you plunge router and make a pass on two boards and test fit them after you make them.

Good Luck
Bj


----------

